# CV Format for ACS Skill Assessment Submission



## koolsani007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Please let me CV Format for ACS Skill Assessment Submission for IT professional.
One sample will be very helpful, you can email me in <email snipped>
Many Thanks

Regards


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi koolsani007, 

you don't need to submit a CV to ACS (see ACS Document Checklist). You have to fill all you data into an online form, which serves the same purpose. 

The most difficult thing to get are the reference letters, which must follow a specific format (see ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 13).


----------



## koolsani007 (Aug 24, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi koolsani007,
> 
> you don't need to submit a CV to ACS (see ACS Document Checklist). You have to fill all you data into an online form, which serves the same purpose.
> 
> The most difficult thing to get are the reference letters, which must follow a specific format (see ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 13).


Thanks for your response, since I contacted some agents they are telling need to submit CV as well. Not sure there is particular format or we can provide standard CV format.

Other Experts, please advice.

Regards


----------

